

The Story Behind North Korean Jeans - JacobAldridge
http://www.spiegel.de/international/business/0,1518,670826,00.html

======
patio11
You've got to find a little bit of amusement in Swedes naming their hip North
Korean jeans based on a corruption of a Japanese word which is itself a
coinage half-derived from English.

~~~
JacobAldridge
I thought it was sad that I'd assumed Kara and Oke meant something relevant in
Korean. Nearly slapped myself in the face when I put them together.

------
trafficlight
Is there more to this story? It just seemed to end...

~~~
drinian
My general impression is that doing business with the DPRK is easier than
generally thought; it's just that they don't really offer that many
competitive advantages to doing so. Someone once posted a link on HN giving a
price list for DPRK _software developers_ (generally without a constant
Internet connection).

I went to the DPRK last summer, and it was quite easy. I Paypaled my money and
emailed a picture of my passport to Koryo Tours, and a few months later I
found myself in Beijing waiting to get onboard a 30-year-old Soviet-built
Tupolev jet.

------
mseebach
History has a term for guys like these. It's "useful idiots".

